# Photo shoot of my 66



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I took the 66 for a little drive on the new rims. They don't rub I just took it on a short trip trying to get more time behind the wheel (2nd time out). Things went pretty smooth compared to the first time out. Didn't stall it on the way up to the park  I spun the tires at a stop sign, I let the clutch out to fast and the guy behind me gave me a dirty look, lol.

Anyway, I wanted to play with the wide angle lens, so here ya go. Some with a normal lens as well.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks incredible.. Rims/tires look perfect..
So, the only problem is that it is too fast..
I haven't had that problem yet, you are lucky!
That car looks dead straight and black doesn't lie.
Take the car to the corner store or whereever, just get used to the 4 speed and enjoy your new car, awesome!!
You won't have to drive it far before someone will stop you to ask about it, sweet!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Long blond hair, sun glasses, and a little dog.

I think the paint shines pretty nice


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

very nice. 
and he speaks the truth, black doesn't lie.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

likethat said:


> Long blond hair, sun glasses, and a little dog.
> 
> I think the paint shines pretty nice


:agree:agree:agree It looks dark blue.....very nice!....Bat, What size FRONT tires are those??? THANKS, Eric:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks really good!! :cheers


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. The color really looks different depending on light and angle. I like it when it looks like in the pics. With an overcast day it always looks like that. In direct sun it is quite a bit lighter.

Eric, front are 15x7 with 4.5 backspace and tires are 235/60 R15. Rear are 15x8 with 5.5 backspace and tires are 275/60 R15. Of course I think the white lettering really completes the look 

I also cleaned out the trunk (as you seen in another thread) that had 3 tires and a bunch of old engine parts. So it helped raise the rear a little.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, you don't want ANYTHING in the trunk that can fly around and dent the quarters from inside when your running through the gears or cornering hard!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Batman! E:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice Batman, gives the car an attitude more befitting it....:cheers


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Badazzz… I like the rear a little raised so the tire set up looks great.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What a mean looking '66. Great looking car. And Rukee's right: leave the old starter cores and floor jacks at home and not in the trunk. Don't want any "ball park franks" on the quarter panels!!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I had to deal with what looked like a tire bouncing around on my passenger quarter....GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!. Yep Batman if you carry the spare get a bracket kit to stow it tight. did you paint the drums red?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Super tough looking GTO Batman. Wheels and tires are a perfect choice and fit. :cheers 

Love the chrome trim on your post coupe! :cool


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I took everything out of the trunk  I figure worst case I pay $50 to get a flatbed to tow me home. If I take it for a long trip I'll take a spare. The PO had what looks like the original clamp to hold the tire down. He had the jack wedged under the tire, it seemed to fit tight.

And for the RED paint, NO. LOL, that is the rust :shutme


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Beautiful ride, the pics turned out great! And as previously noted...any excuse to take her out is a good excuse...


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

She is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Your car put's the Ooooo In GTO.  Stunning ride. Are those drag welds?


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Hot Rod, here is the wheels I have: Weld Racing ? ProStar - Sport Forged - Street Performance


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Thought so. Those are the best wheels you can put on a Hot Rod. No pun intended..


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

F ME!!! that looks so good - great pictures too. The last photo is beyond words.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Mike_V said:


> F ME!!! that looks so good - great pictures too. The last photo is beyond words.



Lol, thanks Mike:cheers


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Took it up to the drive in.










I thought this looks cool:


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## VMRWheels (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, beautiful paint on an amazing car.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

My custom fit cover finally came today....I hated that walmart 1 size fits all cover.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Are you garaging the car, batman?


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I will when the time comes to put it up for the winter.


----------

